# Hummel - "La Sentinelle"



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Yesterday, after a several years hiatus, I listened again to Dieter Klõcker's Consortium Classicum perform Hummel's La Sentinelle, which is in effect at least a serenade of the garden party sort. It's for piano, guitar, violin and tenor voice, and it's quite pleasantly amusing. I spent considerable time yesterday evening trying to find a recording for sale so I could point to it, but didn't find one. The score seems to readily avilable, including at Amazon. Google ought to find you the text of the lyrics, too.

The Consortium Classicum recording (it's on a Schwann/Musica Mundi LP, VMS 1051, is from 1984, way too young for me too risk copyright 'issues', so I suppose the only use for this post is to give you a_ heads up_. If you have the opportunity to hear this music, take it.


----------

